# Marjorie Is Missing. Is There Still Hope?



## Tentontimmy (Oct 25, 2015)

Hello everyone,

At 10 am yesterday morning, a tragedy in our household happened just after my wife returned home from the supermarket. 

She was bringing the shopping in to our apartment, and left the front door open for a few seconds, when Marjorie, our 6 month old, hand-reared house dove, flew out the door!

First of all, a little introduction to Marjorie. Marjorie is our beloved pet. We found her last year near our apartment. She was, at a guess, a couple of weeks old. She was alone, on the ground, with a broken wing and other serious injuries. We suspect she had been mauled by a cat. We took her in, although we did not expect her to survive the night. Miraculously, she was still alive the next morning. With help from this forum we learned how to feed and care for her and she grew bigger and stronger. Her broken wing healed (at a slightly skewed angle, despite our efforts to set it straight) and, amazingly, she learned how to fly around our apartment. She has been with us ever since. My wife and I are captivated by her and her gentle and charming demeanor. She follows me around the apartment, sits on my shoulder and even follows me into the shower.

Then, Marjorie started calling and displaying other male behavior, and we worked out that she was actually a he! The name Marjorie has stuck though, and we still call him a her!

Back to yesterday. My wife said Marjorie initially stayed close to our apartment. First she sat on the roof, then flew to a nearby tree. At one point, she was on the railings close to our front door, but got startled by something and flew off.

We left the doors and windows open all day, and even put her food bowl and water by the front door where she could see them. No luck, though.

This morning I got up early to look for her. I spent a long time circling our apartment building call for her and shaking her food bowl. There is just no sign of her.

These last 24 hours have been heart-breaking. We are so worried that she doesn't know how to care for herself and needs our help. We live in hope that she might re-appear. We read the doves have a strong homing instinct that might lead her back to us. That is what we hope for, but I can't help feeling we may never see her again.

Thank you for letting me share this story here on the forum.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am so hoping Marjorie will show up soon.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Is Marjorie an actual dove or a pigeon?
The unfortunate thing is that she can't out fly a hawk with a bad wing. I would go out and canvas the neighborhood for him, and see if you can find him. I'm pretty sure he must be ready to come home by now. The thing is that if he flew too far, he may very well get lost and not be able to find the way home. I would drive around and look.


----------



## Tentontimmy (Oct 25, 2015)

Update...Marjorie is back! 

My wife returned home from a trip to town in the last hour and saw Marjorie in a tree by our front door. She flew down to the ground and let my wife pick her up and take her indoors.

The first thing Marjorie did was go to our dog's water bowl and have a big drink! She must have been thirsty, perhaps had gone 24 hours without water.

Anyway, we are so relieved she is back! Can't wait to get home from work tonight and see her again. I will of course give her a stern talking to (and let her know how worried she made us)


----------



## Tentontimmy (Oct 25, 2015)

Jay3 said:


> Is Marjorie an actual dove or a pigeon?


Hi Jay3

Marjorie is a dove - she is one of these:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zenaida_dove

They are very common where we live (the British Virgin Islands). In fact, the Zenaida Dove is the national bird of the BVI!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks. I am so relieved that she is back and safe. I guess I don't have to tell you to be more careful when opening doors and windows if she is loose. Thanks for the update. Great feeling isn't it?


----------



## Tentontimmy (Oct 25, 2015)

Jay3 said:


> Thanks. I am so relieved that she is back and safe. I guess I don't have to tell you to be more careful when opening doors and windows if she is loose. Thanks for the update. Great feeling isn't it?


Thanks - yes it is great feeling. Our little family is complete again. 

We will be more careful about opening doors in future when she is loose. We will need to shut her in her cage or in one of the bedrooms when opening and closing the front door from now on. Lesson learned!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*I'm SO glad to hear you have a happy ending to this very unsettling/upsetting beginning!

You are very lucky, many have never recovered their beloved pet......and now I get to say...."and they lived happily ever..after....." *


----------



## Tentontimmy (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks everyone. Here is a picture of Marjorie taken just now. Clearly happy to be home!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Beautiful bird! Am so happy to hear that Marjorie is back!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, she is a beautiful little thing. So glad she is safe again.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Reading your first post I remembered how my 3 months old fledgling flew out and lost and she didn't know how to come back. I had 2 sleepless nights and 1.5 days, chasing her and driving in her search. Finally found him on a hospital roof and she let me pick her, was very tired, hungry and thirsty. 
I am so happy you got her back. The story took me 9 months back remembering how lost I was then, but it ended so well and your Marjorie too is one lucky bird to be able to be a part of such caring family again. A happy ending indeed.

Must say, she is a beautiful bird.


----------



## Tentontimmy (Oct 25, 2015)

kiddy said:


> Reading your first post I remembered how my 3 months old fledgling flew out and lost and she didn't know how to come back. I had 2 sleepless nights and 1.5 days, chasing her and driving in her search. Finally found him on a hospital roof and she let me pick her, was very tired, hungry and thirsty.
> I am so happy you got her back. The story took me 9 months back remembering how lost I was then, but it ended so well and your Marjorie too is one lucky bird to be able to be a part of such caring family again. A happy ending indeed.
> 
> Must say, she is a beautiful bird.


I am glad your story ended well too, Kiddy. We often don't realize how much they mean to us until they are gone.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Tentontimmy said:


> I am glad your story ended well too, Kiddy. We often don't realize how much they mean to us until they are gone.


Yes you are right...


----------

